# Almost Heaven GRR



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh my God! And I was thinking all day, who can not love goldens. My thoughts and prayers are with them. I hope they find that monster, I hope karma takes care of it.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh my God this is sick...how could anyone do this?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I hadn't hear about this, can't find the words except it's so horrific and very sad.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I heard*

I heard that all of the dogs that were poisoned are fine!
Thank God!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad dogs are fine. Such a sad world that we are living in.


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Seriously what is the world coming to, it makes me so mad to think anyone could do that to dogs. 
They simple are the lowest of the low!
So thankful that the dogs are ok, this is the only good thing about this story!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Why would someone do that


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

I think breeders and anyone who has dogs in kennels or even any place where the dogs are provided room to play, ought to consider surveillance cameras. If you know someone who is good at computers, it shouldn't be that costly. 

There seems to be a lot of sickos lately that are especially cruel to dogs? :-(


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you Karen for letting us know the pups are okay!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noreen*

Noreen

You're so welcome!!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow, there are some sick people out there!
Thanks Karen, for letting us know that the dogs survived!
I also think it is time for surveillance cameras at the rescue.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Why would anyone do this unless they had it in for the kennel or someone that works or runs it.... sounds like someone getting back at another person out of anger...


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

What???????????? How could they?:redhot: I pray that all of the poisoned dogs survive and completely recover.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just now seeing this and it makes me sick to read this! Just can't imagine why some one would be this cruel.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Email from Carol*

Got an email from Carol saying all the dogs have recovered, except one of her own dogs, who is still sick, but is getting better.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending prayers for Carol's dog full and speedy recovery. I am glad the other dogs have recovered.


----------

